# PC randomly loses power and restarts.



## Rahnak (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey guys, I could use a little bit of help here.

Ever since I swapped my MSI B450 Carbon Pro for a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra that my system randomly reboots. There's no BSOD (and yes, I have the option to automatically restart on system failure unchecked), it just freezes for half a second and reboots. I haven't been able to pinpoint a cause for this, as far as I can tell it's completely random. Most of the times it happens when I'm not even using the computer, sometimes when I'm browsing or doing light tasks, a few during gaming. There have been 36 restarts since mid December 2019 as the event viewer logs show. There's also nothing that indicates causes. Screenshots of the list of errors and logs of the last time it happened.



This is a really pain in the ass to test because sometimes there's a really long period of time between restarts, as it shows on the log, I had no issues whatsoever in July despite longer usage than normal.

I have a few suspects but I'm not even sure if some of them would cause power loses/restarts. So I want to read some opinions before I start replacing or RMA-ing stuff.

1. RAM
I could never get this kit to work at rated speeds without loading the XMP profile on either board. On the MSI I could get it to work using slightly worse timings, on the Gigabyte it's even worse. I've read somewhere XMP profiles can cause some instability on AMD systems but I'm not sure they could cause these types of issues. Isn't it typically a BSOD?
Also, I ran a memtest for 8 or so hours one day to see it there were any problems, but it didn't catch anything.

2. 8-pin connector
When I replaced the board this bad boy was a real struggle to connect. My PSU has in-cable capacitors and the fit was tight, must have taken me a few minutes to get it on and I guess I could've damaged in the process? Again, I'm not sure if a bad 8-pin would cause random reboots (wouldn't they be more likely at CPU load, if anything?) but hey, it's power related. I could also use some input on this. I took a picture of the said cable and it's awkward angle.


3. Faulty board
If all else fails it could just be a faulty board, I guess.

So, if anyone has any ideas what the culprit could be I'd really appreciate the help.

Thanks!

EDIT: Mistakenly called my board Aorus Pro rather than Ultra.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 16, 2020)

I would start by swapping in a known good PSU - not because you had problems installing this one but simply because you need to verify your system is getting good, clean and stable power.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2020)

sounds like PSU issue


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys think it could be the 8pin cable causing it or the whole unit? It's still fairly new, it'll be 3 years old in November.

I still have my old Corsair from the previous build in storage, I'll try to replace it today and test drive for a month to see it fixes it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 16, 2020)

If the PSU one doesnt solve it,
Try to rollback any recent windows updates. I had my system freezing randomly only when browsing the internet. Sometimes it would freeze on boot as well and crash.
I reverted back the updates and it did the trick.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 16, 2020)

Finished swaping the PSU. I'll monitor the situation, but I've gone a month a half without a reboot before so it'll take a while before I can say for certain if this was the issue.

It's going to be torture though. My old PSU might as well have been a fanless model, I don't think the fan ever spun. This one is so loud. _By far_ the loudest thing on the PC right now.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Read through the following thread to see you aren't the only one with issues with a Gigabyte X570.








						Aorus X570 Master
					

Hello people !  sorry about my English !!  I have a problem with the Aorus X570 master, I set everything up correctly, I installed Windows, all ok!  The problem started when I was downloading is memory latency (g-skill 3600 cl17) for cl16, I selected the option to save and restart, did not come...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Fry178 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gb has issues with their boards since they introduced dual bios, so its affecting intel and amd, but still wont acknowledge that they have an issue in their forums.

if it happens again, try the F20 bios (only one i got to work without issues), but make sure to use efiflash to update, incl clearing DMI and updating backup bios,
reboot and qflash (incl backup bios) to remove any leftover data from previous bios (they seem to not clear any existing data in qflash/flashback mode corrupting settings).


----------



## PLSG08 (Aug 17, 2020)

Try the PSU. had this issue a while back and swapping out the PSU fixed it for me


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 17, 2020)

Can you please give details on the messages of kernel power?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2020)

have you checked your heatsink, could be from PSU or VRM but since you have changed the board we can assume it's not from the board

btw what peripherals that you connect to mainboard, vga card, soundcard or something


----------



## Fry178 (Aug 17, 2020)

@micropage7
(lol, assumptions are really helpful for troubleshooting)
might wanna start reading all answers posted, as you clearly missed caring1/mine.

this CAN (and unless defective psu, most likely is) be coming from the board,
as there are lots of ppl having trouble with Gb boards (that use dual bios), including myself.

when i swapped the board the problems (cold boot/sudden reboots) went away, even when using the same psu/cpu/gpu/drives/cooling,
and only (dos) flashing both bios chips fixed those issues, so i know the board is not broken (hw).


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @micropage7
> (lol, assumptions are really helpful for troubleshooting)
> might wanna start reading all answers posted, as you clearly missed caring1/mine.
> 
> ...


haha, i read that
sometimes people just miss something then take a verdict
but if everything got checked, the left one is from the board and like you said Gb with dual bios that bring the trouble


----------



## Paganstomp (Aug 17, 2020)

*Seasonic has*_ warned of a compatibility *issue* between its *Focus* Plus-branded power supplies and selected Nvidia and *AMD* graphics cards, potentially resulting in system shutdowns during periods of heavy load - and its test information suggests it *has* known about the *issue* since January. <--- Nov 22, 2018_

*Google...*


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> *Seasonic has*_ warned of a compatibility *issue* between its *Focus* Plus-branded power supplies and selected Nvidia and *AMD* graphics cards, potentially resulting in system shutdowns during periods of heavy load - and its test information suggests it *has* known about the *issue* since January. <--- Nov 22, 2018_
> 
> *Google...*



Old issue that applies to the Strix GTX 970 and Vega cards. OP has a 480.

*Reading...*


@Rahnak if these errors have been this frequent, do /sfc scannow in Powershell and run a full chkdsk on the next restart. Chronic memory instability usually will manifest in Windows / disk corruption, and if you do indeed find filesystem errors in either test, you can probably eliminate all the other culprits aside from RAM. Sometimes RAM instability is subtle or situational dependent on thermal or load conditions, doesn't always result in a BSOD.

For RAM testing, run overnight or at least 8 runs of memtest86 from a USB stick to make sure there's nothing wrong with the DIMMs themselves, and follow it up with overnight or at least 400% coverage in HCI Memtest with enough instances to cover almost all of your memory capacity.


----------



## rougal (Aug 17, 2020)

I've encountered almost similar problem before, pc just restarts randomly without any warnings at all. Even went and bought a new PSU, but the problem still happens. It turns out that my board has a faulty SATA controller, it turns that because the main system drive was connected the the faulty SATA port, and when a connection error occurs the pc will automatically restart because it can read the main system drive. the solution that I did was change my System drive to a different SATA port, and it works. 

This is only a suggestion for u to try. Hope it works. If not, no harm done, right?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 17, 2020)

X570 elite here, the only time mine did it was when my ram oc wasn't stable. No BSOD, nada, just hard reset. Fixed the timings, no more.
But that would come up as soon as in the first 30 min of Memtest64, sometimes later. Also while playing anything memory intensive.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the input, I'll try to answer everyone in this post.

@Caring1 I'm aware there have been some issues with Gigabyte board to the point that there are new board revisions out and it's definitely on the suspects list. I just think there are some components I have to eliminate before I can point the finger at it and send it back for RMA.

@Fry178 I had forgotten all about BIOS updates.. I updated it to the last version available when I first got it and that was it, really. So I'm still on F11. There are 3 newer ones available. F12 which improves mem. compatibility, F20 which adds support for the XT line and a vulnerability fix and F21 which improves PCIe compatibility. I suppose I could try F20 out. I'm just on the fence about trying more than one thing at the same time. What do you think?

@PLSG08 I did swap the PSU last night. I'm on my older Corsair TX650 now. So far no problems, but that's not saying much.

@altcapwn There's no relevant information on the KernelPower entries, but here's a screen.


@micropage7 This board was an upgrade from a B450 board. I had no issues with the B450, I have reboots with this one. Every other component is the same.
As for peripherals, I'm running pretty barebones right now. On the back panel I have keyboard and mouse on the two top USB ports, wifi/bt antenna connected, single jack for the speakers, ethernet cable and display port on the GPU. Inside I have the typical front audio and usb3 (type A) connected as well as two SATA SSDs.

@Paganstomp I know about that, but like tabascosauz said, it doesn't relate to my GPU and I've had GPU/PSU together for nearly 3 years and the 9 months I've had the X570 board aside, my system was 100% stable.

@tabascosauz So I ran both of those. Sfc said it found some problems as per image below. I looked at the log file and it seems it's mostly folders being owned twice. I'll attach a txt file with the results if you want to have a look. I also ran chkdsk on boot by setting the drive dirty and it did it's thing but I've no idea if it found any problems or not. If it did, it didn't say.


I did run memtest86 once before, but I think it only did 4-5 runs and that took about 8ish hours I believe. Every subsequent run took longer than the previous, is that normal? During that test it didn't find any problems nor did it restart. How long does it typically take to do 8 runs?

@rougal Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely add that to the list of things to try.

@Chomiq I see. So that's confirmation that memory issues can cause hard resets. I wasn't sure they could. Mine are totally random though, not load related as far as I can tell. Maybe 6-8 at most have been during gaming, majority happen when I'm away from the computer.
The fact that I can't boot after manually setting the XMP timings on either board doesn't really speak well for this particular kit of mine, imo. It's surprising that it does work with the XMP profile.


Guys should I try more than one solution at a time, or stick to one thing until it fails before trying something else?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 17, 2020)

One at a time is the best. You've switched out the PSU, now verify if you still get reboots. If that's the case try next option.

Also do kernel 41 errors match the time when the actual hard reset occurred? In my case windows would log 41 even after normal power off with fast startup enabled. Had to disable fast startup to get rid of it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2020)

Keep trying one by one. do a stress test with the corsair psu and the other one to see if the original one fails with stress.

my cousin also had some weird issues with gigabyte boards. His LAN was conflicting with something. Sadly this is a common thing with gigabyte, which is the only thing keeping them back from becoming a top notch mobo maker. i would keep an eye on the board as well.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 17, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> You guys think it could be the 8pin cable causing it or the whole unit?


No way to tell from here. But my guess would the unit. Cables and connectors typically don't cause "intermittent" problems - unless loose. 

And I agree - one step at a time. Run with the spare Corsair for a week or two and see what happens before swapping anything else out.


----------



## -The_Mask- (Aug 17, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Old issue that applies to the Strix GTX 970 and Vega cards. OP has a 480.


Those are two different problems with the Seasonic Focus serie. With the GTX 970 Strix it where black screens and/or freezes because of extremely high ripple from the 12V. The other problem was shutdown because of a low OCP trip point on the 12V. It causes the PSU to shutdown quite fast with high transient spikes, much more early then similar power supplies. But that wasn't with Vega only, it happens with all graphics cards with high transient spikes, which is every graphics card with a high power consumption.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2020)

@Rahnak run some HCI memtest overnight. The free version limits you to 2-3GB per instance depending on the day, just run more instances of the program until you fill up your RAM leaving 1-2GB for Windows. Leave it on overnight, or at least run it to 400% completion. 200% is okay for memory instability, but might not catch IMC errors (probably not relevant to you).

Memtest86 is a good place to start if the kit is new to you to make sure there's nothing obviously wrong with the DIMMs, but it's time consuming and doesn't offer much as a useful tool for memory overclockers.

On Gigabyte you don't ever need to disable XMP if it works. You can do all your manual timings and voltage adjustments all while leaving XMP "On".

The multiple sfc errors suggest memory issue, but it's not a certainty. A lot of the ones that showed up for me on a long-term unstable RAM OC were file ownership-related. Let HCI find out whether it's really a memory issue, in which case there are a number of different things you can try.

How is the power grid in your area? Any potential for power quality issues? Do you use a UPS?


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 18, 2020)

@tabascosauz I've downloaded HCI memtest and I'll run it tomorrow during the day. The computer is in my room and this old PSU is obnoxiously loud.  

I didn't know you could do that. I thought as soon as you changed any parameter it would default to manual settings. Not that I think it would help, I couldn't even get the DRAM Calculator's safe settings to stick.

The power grid is good, I think. Hardly any power outages, probably once a year on average. As for the quality itself, I'm not sure how I could measure that. I don't have a UPS, just a power strip with surge protection.

Thanks for all the help. Still no issues to report.


----------



## Fry178 (Aug 18, 2020)

@Rahnak
keep it running for now to exclude other things.
maybe get the memtest for usb stick (not running under win), usually takes less time as not much of ram is occupied by OS etc.
use rufus to make a bootable stick
memtest86
https://rufus.ie/

if reboots happen again, start with the F20 bios, but make sure to use efiflash with /C /DB (to clear existing DMI data/ update backup chip as well),
load defaults, reboot and qflash the bios update (incl backup chip), reboot and load defaults, reboot and change settings.
this was the only way i could fix the intermittent cold boot issue (completely dead unless unplugged for +30 min and cmos cleared),\
as well as the random reboots (sometimes within a few days, then nothing for weeks).
the F21 bios re-introduced the cold boot and some timing issues, so i went back to F20..


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 18, 2020)

@tabascosauz Alright, just finished running the HCI memtest and it didn't catch any errors. Is it safe to rule out memory at this point?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 18, 2020)

i had the same problem about 4 months ago with a b450 aorus elite it turned out it was nothing to do the the mobo it was the psu, i got another and everythings hunky dory now.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @tabascosauz Alright, just finished running the HCI memtest and it didn't catch any errors. Is it safe to rule out memory at this point?
> View attachment 165941


I just noticed, both you and me have Focus Plus Gold 750W. That being said mine is rock solid for months now and I don't see how my 1060 would trigger OCP on it. Serial number starts with R19 so I guess it's been manufactured in 2019 (purchased in mid August last year) so it should have the fixes for OCP applied.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Is it safe to rule out memory at this point?


No software based memory tester is 100% conclusive. RAM can pass all tests and still fail during normal use.  If these testers report errors, the RAM is bad. But the only conclusive way to test RAM is to use sophisticated and very expensive test equipment, like this $2,495 Memory Tester (and that's for the cheap model)! So it is usually easier (and cheaper!) to swap in known good RAM and see what happens.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 18, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> i had the same problem about 4 months ago with a b450 aorus elite it turned out it was nothing to do the the mobo it was the psu, i got another and everythings hunky dory now.


Did it occur randomly as well?



Chomiq said:


> I just noticed, both you and me have Focus Plus Gold 750W. That being said mine is rock solid for months now and I don't see how my 1060 would trigger OCP on it. Serial number starts with R19 so I guess it's been manufactured in 2019 (purchased in mid August last year) so it should have the fixes for OCP applied.


Mine's R17 and I purchased it November 2017. It was rock solid until the board swap as well. If it turns out to be the PSU, it is an odd coincidence. Also, what is OCP?



Bill_Bright said:


> No software based memory tester is 100% conclusive. RAM can pass all tests and still fail during normal use.  If these testers report errors, the RAM is bad. But the only conclusive way to test RAM is to use sophisticated and very expensive test equipment, like this $2,495 Memory Tester (and that's for the cheap model)! So it is usually easier (and cheaper!) to swap in known good RAM and see what happens.


That's a big oof. At the moment I don't have another DDR4 kit I could swap it for. I have been eyeing Patriot's Viper Steel 3733 CL17 kit. A few people here on the forum had good luck with it and it has great price/perf. But I don't want to spend the money just to have slightly better numbers that I won't really notice in day to day usage unless I have some indicator that my memory is defective in some way.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 18, 2020)

yes it could go a week without doing it then do it 5 times in one day, it didnt matter if i was playing a game or it was on idle. it was like id turned the power off. the bad psu was a corsair cx 750w and i replaced it with a seasonic gx850w.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> That's a big oof.


I know.  Not many have access to spare, current DDR4 that they are will to risk. It can be a problem - even for pros.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 18, 2020)

Ive had this last week and that was because I was OCing my memory. But at some point, even on all stock, it will still shutdown during gaming. Funny enough, it is not all the time.

Anyway, I have read about temperature of DIMMs can cause shutdowns and or instability. I placed a 120mm fan (smallest size that I have lying around) directly to the dimms. and seems to have fixed the problem. I have installed Aida64 extreme to monitor my DIMMS temp and I test both with or without fan. I noticed that when DIMM temps reaches 50 deg, I experienced some instability. I was thinking to buy a dimm fans (G.skill turbulence) and 1 with corsair. 

Anyway, it has been 3 or 4 days already and so far did not experienced any shutdowns. So might wanna try to kinda ventilate your dimms.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> @tabascosauz Alright, just finished running the HCI memtest and it didn't catch any errors. Is it safe to rule out memory at this point?
> View attachment 165941



Probably run it overnight once to be sure. Or was that already overnight? Around 7-8 hours gets me to about 1400% coverage on most of the instances.

Honestly, doesn't look a lot like a memory issue if it passes HCI. You mentioned that you used DRAM Calc once, do you already know what ICs you have?

On a side note, did you update your BIOS recently or purchase this board new? I had similar symptoms with random restarts without warning on BIOSes with early AGESA versions (1.0.0.0/1.0.0.1/early 1.0.0.2) on two different B550 boards. The crashing didn't always happen at load. The only real fix there was to wait for a more mature firmware.



night.fox said:


> Ive had this last week and that was because I was OCing my memory. But at some point, even on all stock, it will still shutdown during gaming. Funny enough, it is not all the time.
> 
> Anyway, I have read about temperature of DIMMs can cause shutdowns and or instability. I placed a 120mm fan (smallest size that I have lying around) directly to the dimms. and seems to have fixed the problem. I have installed Aida64 extreme to monitor my DIMMS temp and I test both with or without fan. I noticed that when DIMM temps reaches 50 deg, I experienced some instability. I was thinking to buy a dimm fans (G.skill turbulence) and 1 with corsair.
> 
> Anyway, it has been 3 or 4 days already and so far did not experienced any shutdowns. So might wanna try to kinda ventilate your dimms.



Are you...the same guy commenting on buildzoid's channel?

You have B-die. Of course it's temperature sensitive. If your B-die is reaching 50 degrees, it's obvious you need more airflow because B-die needs to be kept below 50 at all times. OP is having the random crashes at idle/desktop, not only gaming sessions.

OP is also on 3200/16 @ 1.35V, not pushing his RAM at 3733/3800.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 18, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Probably run it overnight once to be sure. Or was that already overnight? Around 7-8 hours gets me to about 1400% coverage on most of the instances.
> 
> Honestly, doesn't look a lot like a memory issue if it passes HCI. You mentioned that you used DRAM Calc once, do you already know what ICs you have?
> 
> On a side note, did you update your BIOS recently or purchase this board new? I had similar symptoms with random restarts without warning on BIOSes with early AGESA versions (1.0.0.0/1.0.0.1/early 1.0.0.2) on two different B550 boards. The crashing didn't always happen at load. The only real fix there was to wait for a more mature firmware.


That was during the day, but it was for nearly 8h as well. I didn't have anything else running, how is yours so much faster?   Can't be the time of day. 

I did purchase the board new, back in December. I updated to the latest available BIOS at the time and then I pretty much forgot BIOSes existed. Since then 3 more versions came out, as I posted earlier. If the PSU doesn't turn out to be the issue, my next step was probably updating the BIOS to the F20 version.

So about the memory.. I just went ahead and downloaded Thaiphoon again to get a print and just realized I made an embarrasing mistake. I could've sworn the first time I ran the program it said the chips were Samsung B-Die, which I thought was odd, but ok. So that's what I put in the DRAM Calculator. Turns out they're obviously C-Die so that explains why the timings didn't work. I also have some old screenshots of AIDA64 tests, one with this board at XMP speeds and two with the B450, the first at XMP speeds and the 2nd running at 3600 (totally forgot that happened). MSI BIOS has a dropdown were you can select several memory timings to try out and I picked one of the 3600 with the highest timings and it worked.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 18, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Probably run it overnight once to be sure. Or was that already overnight? Around 7-8 hours gets me to about 1400% coverage on most of the instances.
> 
> Honestly, doesn't look a lot like a memory issue if it passes HCI. You mentioned that you used DRAM Calc once, do you already know what ICs you have?
> 
> ...



nope. this is my first time to comment about memory wahaha. Who is bullzoid?

Oh and thanks. I didnt know about B-die.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 18, 2020)

1.  Your image shows the list of errors, but to diagnose the problem, you need to actually select the warning or error and examine what it says.  The message you posted in Message # 11 occurred during the reboot process.  It's basically saying "Hey, I'm rebooting cause something bad happened .... Go back in the logs to the point where system crashed and see what caused the problem".

2.  Loading the XMP profile loads various changes to the SPD profile which increase voltages and other setting as necessary to allow the RAM too run at that (overclocked) speed.  You don't want to try running w/o this profile loaded unless you have a known stable condition, and want to see if you can lower voltages.  Saw this note from Intel when DDR4 1st arrived on the scene; can't speak to AMDs policy.

"1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4 .... 1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits .... 1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage"

3.  We always run memtest86+, before leaving the office ... check results next morning ...at least 12 hours.

4.  Since it is a new board, have you gone thru the process of troubleshooting the board w/ MoBo Tech Support via phone ?  This step is recommended and will be required anyway before doing an RMA.  Note Gigabyte (and Asus) TS won't talk to you unless you have latest BIOS installed.  At least that has been my experience in recent years.

5.  You have an excellent PSU ... a PSU swap is still worth a shot ... might also try swapping the cable ... or temporarily installing w/o the big bend/  Finally make sure it's a UPS cable and not in 8 pim PCIE cable.   Some MoBos use same connector socket.

6.  What are CPU voltages and core temps ?  Do RAM voltages match the XMP Profile ? ... might have to tweak a bit more.

7.  You changes boards ... did you format the boot drive and reinstall windows ?  Did you remove all the drivers supplied with the old B series board before taking it out ?   Did you install all the drivers that came with the new X series board  ?   Sometimes the "install new over old" doesn't remove all of the old stuff and Windows is trying to load drivers for hardware it can't find.

8.  A GFX card issue doesn't seem likely due the trigger points being all over the place.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> That was during the day, but it was for nearly 8h as well. I didn't have anything else running, how is yours so much faster?   Can't be the time of day.
> 
> I did purchase the board new, back in December. I updated to the latest available BIOS at the time and then I pretty much forgot BIOSes existed. Since then 3 more versions came out, as I posted earlier. If the PSU doesn't turn out to be the issue, my next step was probably updating the BIOS to the F20 version.
> 
> ...



If that 16-19-19 profile is actually stable then that's actually a pretty stellar achievement for C-die. Everywhere I look, Samsung 8Gb C is one of the worst DDR4 ICs you can get. People are reporting that they can't get up past 3400/18, and that DRAM voltage hurts C-die overclockability above even just 1.35V.

Flare is a bit of an older kit; my older Trident Z kit was actually mislabelled by G.skill as 4Gb D-die in Thaiphoon, it was E-die. If the sticker on your sticks has a 042 code (right above the barcode) that ends in ...*8*810*C*, then Thaiphoon's probably right, C-die.

There's not a whole lot you can do with C-die beyond what you're already at. Also, those AIDA results look okay on latency but low on bandwidth. Whether that's just a single-rank performance deficit, I dunno.

You should probably try a newer BIOS if the crashing continues. What's the current AGESA for your current BIOS revision per CPU-Z (mainboard tab)?

C-die is pretty uncommon in DRAM discussions in the desktop space. I keep hearing the same claim tossed around that C-die is designed for laptop SO-DIMM use, which would explain its negative scaling beyond 1.35V and more or less topping out at 3200.



night.fox said:


> nope. this is my first time to comment about memory wahaha. Who is bullzoid?
> 
> Oh and thanks. I didnt know about B-die.



I see, weird coincidence lol. Well, it's B-die doing 3800/15 so you know what they say - with great power comes great responsibility    only B-die is extremely sensitive to temperature


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 19, 2020)

@John Naylor Thanks for the input. To answer some of your questions.

1. I just realized I cut some important information from the 2nd event viewer screen. I meant to show that the Error entry said the system restarted at 1:59 pm but the last log I have is from 10 minutes earlier, so nothing really that can tell me what went wrong. Here it is.


2. I've read XMP can sometimes be unstable on AMD, but I haven't been able to get near XMP speeds by setting the timings manually. It goes without saying I don't have a lot of experience with overclocking.

3. I ran it for about 8h once. No issues. I could certainly give it another go.

4. No, I haven't reached out to Gigabyte tech support. Decided to try my luck with TPU members first.

5. That sounds like a mistake I could've accidentaly made. Would the 8pin cable even work if it was connected to the PCIe socket?

6. CPU temps are between mid 40s-50s (summer without AC). SoC voltage is 1.063V. DRAM voltage is between 1.356 and 1.368. A little higher than 1.35 but close enough? Reading were taken from HWiNFO64.

7. I did a clean Windows install when I switched boards, yes.

@tabascosauz It probably wasn't 100% stable. I don't remember having the system at 3600, so I most likely went back to the XMP profile. I bought this kit because I read some "horror" stories about memory compatibility with Ryzen and that was one of the advertised features of the FlareX line. And also because it was cheap. In hindsight it was not a good choice.
Took a picture of the sticker, c die confirmed.


Current AGESA version is 1.0.0.4. F20 is AGESA ComboV2 1.0.0.2


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 19, 2020)

can you run prime95 (stock cpu)?
can you run Memtest for 10 minutes without an error?

yes? replace your PSU.


----------



## Fry178 (Aug 19, 2020)

@John Naylor
lots of ppl with the better Aorus boards (x570) have sudden reboots, not one has any log showing why,
as its a crash-reboot and win cant right anything.

Technically amd dont have to run with XMP enabled, as its intel, amds is called AMP/A-XMP,
and only kits with that label are officially "certified" to do clocks/timings listed.
That said, most x570 should be able to do xmp if on newer bios.

Gb support is useless, as they officially still claim there are no issues (stemming from bios), unless from someone here and there stating
they know about it (being a problem) and rmaing a board that has issue from bios chip will not fix anything, as you get the same thing again.
outside the faact that lots of ppl have issues using the latest bios, so that as a requirement to get help with +200$ hw is a joke.
another indicator is that most of their x570 boards already have multiple revisions, mine had 2 within the last 4 month, why if there is no issue?


@WarTherapy1195
stability in prime95 or memetest doesnt mean its the psu (or not).
mine would pass both and still had issues.


----------

